# Good mid tiered scotch?



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

So I've drank a number of the commercially available good brands Ie Oban, glenlivet, and mcallen. Any other more obscure brands I'm not aware of?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by mid-tiered. I assume by your examples you are interested in single malts. If you really mean price most distilleries release 12-year olds that will be the least expensive of their catalog. Young whiskies are also the most alcohol-forward. 

Here are a few I know and like that are not widely distributed in the States. You may be able to find a few of them online. I am partial to Islay whiskies, and older casks, say 16 on up to 30-years old or so as they are not as alcohol-forward and are more nuanced. Start with Lagavulin 16 if you haven't already tried it. It is widely distributed here.

I personally am not terribly fond of designer whiskies put up in different woods.

Bunnahabhain 
Bowmore 
Caol Ila 
Port Ellen 
Laphroig
Springbank
Aberlour
Knockcando
Strathisla
Arbeg
Linkwood
Auchantoshan
Bruichladdich
Tomatin
Tamdhu
Speyside 

If you pour any of them over ice I will delete this list, come to your house, and take them away from you. Slightly less than 50% room temp bottled water only, thank you. 

Cheers.


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for the advise, I've been a scotch fan long enough to know never use ice, and a drop of room temp water will open the whiskey up. However I never heard of half the brands you mentioned and I'll start looking for some of them. Again, thanks for the response!


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

You're welcome.

The indication for the amount of water is to equal the alcohol content: generally about 45%. Still bottled water will suffice. Locals may prefer the same water the whiskey was made with, but if you ever see ground water that has filtered through peat you'd likely hesitate due to its brown color and brackish taste. Ground water close to the sea, such as on Islay (eye-lah), has a significant salinity. Some Islay distilleries enhance this further by placing the sealed casks on racks in their warehouse set above low tide so the sea laps the barrels at high tide.

Try this tasting technique: pour a finger or two of whiskey into a glass. A (Spanish Sherry) Copita nosing glass is ideal. Take a small sip, don't breath, hold it in your mouth and count off ten seconds. Swallow while taking in a breath as you would when tasting wine. Note the flavors. Then add water. Swirl to mix. Repeat as before and note the flavors again. The water will open up esters (aromas/flavors) you were not able to detect before.

Hope this helps.

Slàinte!


----------



## levs18 (Jun 17, 2012)

So this is my first post on WUS but when I saw this thread I had to comment. I have recently gotten in to scotches especially those from Islay. I love the smooth smokeyness that comes from the peat. I could not agree any more about Lagavulin. In fact, it's the first Scotch I thought of when I saw the thread. If you end up liking it Lapgroig and Ardbeg are great others to try. My favorite recent discovery is Ardbeg Corryvreckann. It's the peatiest scotch I've found yet!

If you want to try something completely different give Glenmorangie Nectar D'or. 

Let us know what you try and how you feel about them. 

Enjoy!

Lev


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

What a wonderful post. Islays are my favorite as well.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I was lucky to have toured Glenmorangie in 1999. This was soon after they bought Ardbeg and the remaining stock which included a 30-year old cask. That said, I secured a bottle. Wonderful stuff enhanced by the knowledge of its provenance.


----------



## TheBrutalWolf (Jul 2, 2012)

The Lagavulin 16 year is an excellent Islay scotch. But it isn't for most beginners. Scotch is unique enough that most people do not like any scotch. Islay is the peatiest of the regions, and even some scotch lovers cannot handle Islays very well. 

Find your region. 

Lagavulin and Ardbeg are two excellent Islays
Glenfiddich 15 year, and the Balvenie 15 years are wonderful Speyside. Longmorn 16 is also good.


----------



## breitlingso08 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ordered lagavulin, very smoky and salty... Very tasty stuff indeed! Thanks for the recommendations all!


----------



## Snowflake (Apr 24, 2012)

Balvine 15 Single Barrel
The Macallen Sherry Oak 18 or Fine Oak 17
Old Pulteney 17
Cardhu 12 (This is the base stock for Johnnie Walker Blue).

In no particular order these are my favorites under $100 a bottle, however I am constantly cycling through anything that fits my tastes to try to add to the list. I also buy about one bottle of Johnnie blue a year (or one is gifted to me) just to have on hand. It is a good blended, but I am not sure it is worth the premium over say the Macallen 18 (Sherry or Fine).


----------



## Mize (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the various Balvenie scotches.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I find Lagavulin is a bit peaty for my taste, and this might be sacrilege, but I say drink how you want. I find Lagavulin tastes a lot better when tamed with a little club soda.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok, I'm not 'into' Scotch Whiskey or much into spirits at all. Please explain what is wrong with drinking Scotch on ice?


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

There are two reasons for not adding ice to good whiskies. Lowering the temperature of anything to eat or drink mutes flavor. Ice also (often) introduces off-flavors. 

Ice cubes absorb flavors and aromas while stored in a freezer uncovered, say, in an open ice tray. Ice cubes are often stale tasting. Observe the evaporation of ice cubes while stored for weeks in an ice cube tray. That evaporation is intensifying whatever off-flavors they absorbed from other products and stale air in the closed freezer.

The best analogy I can make to cold being a flavor killer is this: Have an ice cold Bud. Then try a warm one. You'll taste all sorts of things you didn't with the cold one. Or try a Coke the same two ways.

Budweiser popularized the phrase "ice cold beer" to mask inferiority of flavors endemic in economical industrial brewing methods. A different example would be drinking a cold Martini vs a warm Martini. A warm one would be too strong to sip pleasantly. Shaken with ice and strained it is far easier to drink.

Most foods and beverages taste best to within -40°F to +20°F of body temperature. Exceptions being cold desserts where the flavors are exaggerated to come through when served chilled.

Good whiskies are meant to be drunk with water at room temp.


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

marchone said:


> There are two reasons for not adding ice to good whiskies. Lowering the temperature of anything to eat or drink mutes flavor. Ice also (often) introduces off-flavors.
> 
> Ice cubes absorb flavors and aromas while stored in a freezer uncovered, say, in an open ice tray. Ice cubes are often stale tasting. Observe the evaporation of ice cubes while stored for weeks in an ice cube tray. That evaporation is intensifying whatever off-flavors they absorbed from other products and stale air in the closed freezer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanation. I may give it a try!


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

Kittysafe said:


> I find Lagavulin is a bit peaty for my taste, and this might be sacrilege, but I say drink how you want. I find Lagavulin tastes a lot better when tamed with a little club soda.


Why would you ruin the amazing taste of Lagavulin (or any other "peat monster" from Islay) with club soda? I'm a great fan of Laphroaig, especially the Cask Strength, I also serve it with water, but I always use natural mineral still water; I never mix the scotch with water, I simply keep a separate glass of water along the scotch glass, in order to take a quick sip if I feel like.


----------



## JD_S (Jun 23, 2012)

My dad just brought me back a bottle of 18 year old Auchentoshan from Scotland and I find it quite lovey. Little bit sweet, nice tobacco note. Definitely worth checking out.


----------



## bigdubs (Sep 27, 2010)

Agree with the Balvenie suggestions. I'll also throw in The Glenrothes. Try a 1995 Vintage. Or a 1994 if you can find one.

Also, an unheralded brand, but worth it, is Tomintoul. The 16 year old is good, but the 21 year old is excellent.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I forgot about Glenrothes. Good call. I never heard of Tomintoul. Have to look it up.


----------



## bigdubs (Sep 27, 2010)

marchone said:


> I forgot about Glenrothes. Good call. I never heard of Tomintoul. Have to look it up.


Neither did I until a friend introduced me. The 16 year old is a value for sure. Good scotch (not great, but good - smooth and mellow, maybe too smooth, but at a great price - about $45). The 21 year old is worth the step up in price at about $75.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

"Too smooth." That's funny.


----------



## bigdubs (Sep 27, 2010)

marchone said:


> "Too smooth." That's funny.


What? I like smooth, but want a little something there in my scotch.

Heck, try a bottle of George Stagg bourbon. The opposite of smooth.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

I took it as dangerously smooth. Too much too fast.


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

Sells in Atlanta area for under $60 a bottle (Omega Seamaster is extra).


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)

BTW, IMO Barry Fitzgerald had the best line in "The Quiet Man." While highly intoxicated, he was offered whiskey by Maureen O'Hara and when she asked if he wanted water with it, he replied with slurred speech, "Madam, when I drink water, I drink water and when I drink whiskey, I drink whiskey."


----------



## BlueSoul (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll second anything in the SpringBank range - Springbank, Longrow, Hazelburn. Also no one has mentioned Glendronach. The 12 year is good and the 15 year is excellent. I notice you are in doylestown so you can get Springbank 10yr at your local PLCB. Glendronach is available right across the bridge in Jersey. Laurenti's tends to have some bottles laying about on any given day.


----------



## 41EL (Oct 28, 2010)

I've been enjoying Jura Prophecy lately, like silk on the tongue. Also, you can't go wrong with Highland Park (especially the 18 year old, though pricier).
Also like the A'Bunadh, Lag 16 and LaPhroig 12.
Check out maltmadness.com (no affiliation), unbelievable amount of single malt info.


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll put in a strong second for the Highland Park 18 yr!
True,... it's a bit on the pricey end of the scale, but it's one of my favorites too.


----------



## Navitimer (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm currently enjoying the Highland Park 18yr old, nice and mellow with wonderful leather and salt notes.

I'd recommend an Islay whisky even to those who've never tried malt before. I know several people who love Islay but hate the regular Speyside whiskies.

Ardbeg is a favourite but it's definately the most uncompromising of the Islay whiskies. It's improved a lot over the last few years and the brutal antiseptic mouthwash flavour has been toned down and rounded out with more traditional peaty seaside flavours.

If you're serious about whisky you owe it to yourself to become a member of the Scotch Malt Whisky Society where you will get easily the best single cask, single malt whiskies you've ever tasted at a fraction of the cost of the rarer commercial whiskies.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

There are a lot of interesting scotches here that I've never heard of! My personal favourites are Lagavulin 16 and cask strength Laphroaig 18, although the cliche Macallan 12 is nice when in the mood for something less peaty.


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

marchone said:


> Slightly less than 50% room temp bottled water only, thank you.


Ahem!
1 teaspoon of distilled water per 35ml.


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

For those who want to try an uncompromising malt, Scapa knocks the socks of Ardbeg, which I hate.
For those beginning with malt, Monkey Shoulder is very easy to drink, like condensed Old Pulteney. I find it too sweet but as an alternative to adding water to a dram it is preferable. 
Good call on Highland Park 18 y.o.
Balvennie Doublewood is also lovely.
Talisker is a nice balance of peat and smoke.
The Glenlivet 21 Special Reserve is definitely worth buying, with a pleasing oiliness, which is generally a good indicator of quality in any whisky.


----------



## ron gray (Dec 27, 2009)

Another vote for Highland Park 18! They don't sell it in my state, but I'm only an hour away from the border, and a bottle magically finds its way into my car when I visit, completely unbeknownst to me.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

An enthusiastic +1 for Scapa! I tried it on someone else's recommendation and I was very impressed.


----------



## JermyJermJerm (Oct 1, 2012)

Had 2 different ones last week, the Balvenie 15 single cask, and the Glenfarclas 25 years. Both were very good. Hard to come by where I am, though. Went very well with a cuban!























Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taylor16 (Dec 16, 2012)

As a relative neophyte to single malts, I tend to return to a couple of well-rounded 12 year olds; namely Macallan and Highland Park. Been really feeling my new bottle of Glenlivet Nadurra, as well.


----------



## UhrAlt (Jan 8, 2013)

Ardbeg Rollercoaster, Alligator and Galileo are my current bottles. All great.


----------



## bigdog (Dec 30, 2012)

Toured the Talisker distillery last year while on a weeks holiday in Scotland. The aroma upon entering the building was something else.
I had never tried a single malt prior to moving to Germany in 2010. As it happens. The owner of the home we rent left a bottle of 12 yr old Glenlivet in the bar. I thought who am I to refuse a gift like that. So I proceeded to sip away. Now I'm a fan.


----------



## IamtheToph (Apr 12, 2012)

I've recently been given the Cardhu 12 year from the Speyside region as a gift from my dad at Christmas (so I guess not too recent.) Anyway, it wasn't expensive, even by 12 year standards, but it is a smooth and sweet-ish scotch, with a surprising amount of complexity on the finish. It also finishes with a warm punch, which I think is unique for an 80 proof scotch. I typically feel that with a cask strength. Pairs well with a maduro. For bourbon, I stick to Makers and Woodford.

View attachment 988212


View attachment 988214


View attachment 988215


----------



## PanzerOrange (May 24, 2013)

mid tier? for me personally, it is the good old Ardbeg 10 or (don't laugh) if the mood arises, Glenfiddich 15.

Highland Park 18 is absolutely phenomenal, but at ~$90 per bottle it is definitely not a mid-tier .


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

The Triple Distilled
Auchentoshan
Single Malt Scotch Whiskey
Three Wood

Amazing stuff, I highly recommend it.
$120 a bottle

Well worth the price, a bottle lasts me months and months.


----------



## DanielW (Sep 3, 2013)

Im drinking a 15yr old Aberlour mature cask at the moment, a glencairn glass filled just past the thicker part, 5 drops of spring water and you have the feeling u dont need anything else. Nice vanilla nose.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

Ahh, glad I found this thread. I can definitely give some input here.








Lately, I've been sipping on Laphroaig Quarter Cask. I'm a big Laphroaig fan, and I enjoy the fact that this particular bottling is non chill filtered, and bottled at 48%. Also, it's quite affordable, and can be had for under $60. There is no age statement on the Quarter Cask, and that is due to the principle that the whisky may age quicker in the smaller casks, more wood to whisky ratio. 
Nice whisky, something off the beaten path.

Also in rotation right now is Bunnahabhain 18 Year, Signatory Highland Park 8 year cask strength, Aberlour Abunadh, and Ardbeg Day.


----------



## ja_joyce (Dec 24, 2013)

If Highland Park 18 is too rich for the blood (it is my fav as well) the 12 year old will take you most of the way there for considerably less.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Midleton Barry Crockett Legacy Irish Whisky


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

ja_joyce said:


> If Highland Park 18 is too rich for the blood (it is my fav as well) the 12 year old will take you most of the way there for considerably less.


Very true indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## drkeng (Nov 10, 2010)

another vote for Isle of Jura--Prophecy and Superstition

also Macallan Fine Oak 15 yo

also, Amrut Fusion from India. they use Islay barley and Indian barley. distilled and aged separately (in Bangalore), then blended. quite good with a nice peat

if you want to splurge: Glenlivet Archive 21 yo around $150


----------



## ExpatAbroad (Nov 12, 2013)

I recently discovered this brand and they are making headlines with the Jim Beam acquisition right now. 

Suntory specifically the Yamazaki 12 year and 18 year are surprisingly very good. I would not have expected this. I went to the Yamazaki distillery outside of Kyoto in November on vacation and saw how they operate. They put just as much effort into their whiskeys as they do their sake's, which for that region is saying a lot.

I get a lot of flack from my big whiskey friends for bringing this up as it is well outside the norm, but when I give them a taste of the 18 year they quickly slack off their early judgment calls.


----------



## ja_joyce (Dec 24, 2013)

Very interesting. Thanks for the heads up on Yamazaki.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

breitlingso08 said:


> So I've drank a number of the commercially available good brands Ie Oban, glenlivet, and mcallen. Any other more obscure brands I'm not aware of?


Not obscure but not too mainstream, checkout Glenfiddich 15 yr old - very good quality scotch.


----------



## MarcatGSB (Oct 24, 2013)

Started my day off with this beautiful Ardbeg Day. Nicely rounded.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

Glenlivet 12 is my favorite "price-performance" scotch. 
Also, as weird as it sounds, The Costco Kirkland scotch is also pretty darn good as an economy scotch. I'm sure it's re-labeled from a decent distillery.


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

Have you ever tried Banff? They make alot of vintage scotches to that can be had for the cheaper side. I bought a 1976 for under $100 I believe.


----------



## ja_joyce (Dec 24, 2013)

MusicPDX said:


> ...The Costco Kirkland scotch is also pretty darn good as an economy scotch. I'm sure it's re-labeled from a decent distillery.


I bought a bottle of the Kirkland 15 year old "Speyside" on a whim and am shocked at how good it is. I suspect it is Glenfiddich 15 year old.


----------



## ron gray (Dec 27, 2009)

Im pretty partial to Macallen 18 and Highland Park 18…I keep some Glenfiddich 12 for my buddies that don't drink scotch but want to partake occasionally. I keep a bottle of Macallen 25 pretty close to the vest though…that stays hidden for me.


----------



## Wellington (Oct 20, 2011)

Had a few tonight during walking dead. Started with a bit of ardbeg 10. Moved on to glen livet 15. Finished out with a punch to the face with some Laphroaig 10 cask strength. I probably won't buy ardbeg 10 again. I love Laphroaig but the cask strenth just doesn't do it for me. I'll stick to the regular 10yo. The only one I've tried so far that I know will be in my liquor cabinet for years to come is lagavulin 16. Can't be beat in my mind so far.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchesinIL (Mar 24, 2014)

Went to a Macallan-sponsored tasting last night ("Raise the Macallan" - if they do it in your city, its worth trying..its free). It was pretty good stuff. 

We tried the 10, 12, 15, 18 year aged scotches. All excellent.


----------



## -endo- (Aug 8, 2008)

ja_joyce said:


> I bought a bottle of the Kirkland 15 year old "Speyside" on a whim and am shocked at how good it is. I suspect it is Glenfiddich 15 year old.


The Kirkland whisky is made by Macallan, says so on the side of the bottle, or at least that is the case in Scotland.

I'm probably pretty spoiled working in Scotland, it's given me a chance to try quite a few different whiskys. Its amazing the change in taste from region region.
I'm partial to a speyside, or anything that's not too peaty, but depends on the day as i do like a Talisker from from time to time.

Some of the ones i like 
Auchentoshan three wood, mentioned earlier in the thread, very smooth drinking whisky.
Longmorn 16 yo, lovely stuff.
Glenlivet Nadurra,
Aberlour Cask Strength,









My better half is partial to Carol Ila, i'm not even allowed to think of opening this one though!


----------



## rmenergy (Jan 29, 2012)

ExpatAbroad said:


> I recently discovered this brand and they are making headlines with the Jim Beam acquisition right now.
> 
> Suntory specifically the Yamazaki 12 year and 18 year are surprisingly very good. I would not have expected this. I went to the Yamazaki distillery outside of Kyoto in November on vacation and saw how they operate. They put just as much effort into their whiskeys as they do their sake's, which for that region is saying a lot.
> 
> I get a lot of flack from my big whiskey friends for bringing this up as it is well outside the norm, but when I give them a taste of the 18 year they quickly slack off their early judgment calls.


I do have to agree about the quality of the Japanese whisky. I've been enjoying some Hibiki 12 lately as well.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

> I do have to agree about the quality of the Japanese whisky. I've been enjoying some Hibiki 12 lately as well.


I agree.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you for the recommendations.

I've been wanting to try some Japanese Whiskey for sometime but have No idea where to start.
so I guess i'm gonna buy me a Hibiki or Yamazaki Bottle this week.. 
looking forward to a New Discovery.


----------



## Cmdr.Lee (Mar 1, 2013)

Tony A.H said:


> Thank you for the recommendations.
> 
> I've been wanting to try some Japanese Whiskey for sometime but have No idea where to start.
> so I guess i'm gonna buy me a Hibiki or Yamazaki Bottle this week..
> looking forward to a New Discovery.


You will not be disappointed with the Hibiki. The bottle is a work of art as well!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

Aberlour


----------

